# Ever Visited Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunnagungamaugg in Webster, Ma.?



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2014)

Have you ever been to Lake Chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubunagungamaugg in Webster, Massachusetts?  http://www.amusingplanet.com/2013/10/lake-chargoggagoggmanchauggagoggchaubun.html


----------



## Falcon (Aug 27, 2014)

Wonder if it's on my  "Spell Check" ?


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 27, 2014)

You could just use the English name:

View attachment 9346


----------

